# Carpenter Ants



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There can be more then one nest

Carpenter ants do not eat the wood, they merely carve it up for a home
They tend to stay away from PT wood
Make sure you correct whatever was causing the wood to be moist


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

Thanks.

Correcting what was making the wood moist was the first order of business. I'd really like to meet the previous homeowner that pulled the debacle that caused it. I guess I'll be tearing down more insulation tonight to see if they've gotten anywhere else.


----------

